# 80's New Wave VSTi & Patches



## BanditBat (Aug 28, 2013)

Hey, I was wondering if anyone may point me in the direction of where to find such a thing?  Trying to get a sound similar to that trancy 80's new wave feel~ Have some examples.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyZQUEMZlCU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKWVr3Li0D0

Thanks ahead of time <:


----------



## Vukasin (Aug 28, 2013)

I don't believe there are any VSTi's that are made specifically for 80's styled synths. You can make those sounds with any modern synth VST though.

What do you use for making your synths?


----------



## BanditBat (Aug 29, 2013)

Vukasin said:


> I don't believe there are any VSTi's that are made specifically for 80's styled synths. You can make those sounds with any modern synth VST though.
> 
> What do you use for making your synths?



I mainly use FM8, Massive, and Sylenth~  And was more so looking for patches. c:


----------



## Python Blue (Aug 30, 2013)

Vukasin said:


> I don't believe there are any VSTi's that are made specifically for 80's styled synths.



Not true: there's bitleyTM's Fairlight Refill, and that's just an example.

For me, all of my retro sounds are based on retro synths. Yamaha DX7 (FM8 ), Emulator II, Fairlight, even the Waveterm.


----------

